# Salve a tutti



## Fabriman94 (28 Agosto 2012)

Sono Fabriman94 già presente nel vecchio forum. Complimenti a chi ha preso iniziativa, perchè il lavoro svolto sembra veramente ottimo. Forza Milan sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Ben arrivato.


----------

